# through the ice



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

do any of you guys bowfish through the ice? i have been thinking of trying it but dont no how well it works if it dont work my trip to louisiana will hopefully hold me over for the winter


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I haven't done it...yet...but I do know people who have. A buddy of mine from Wisconsin does it every year and has quite a time. Would be awesome this year with all the warm weather. If want to, be sure to check the regs. Minnesota's bowfishing rules are a bit messed up...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

there more then a bit messed up there downright stupid


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Amen to that


----------



## piatt (Jan 27, 2007)

i went ice fishing with a man one time who said he used to bowfish out on the ice. He said they would cut a 4'x2' rectangle out and shoot them... Of course, he also said they were usually drunk and someone almost always fell in and had to be pulled out... i don't think that was very smart of them... just my opinion tho


----------

